# Wild Hog Fresh Sausage Gravy with Rice, Sweet Corn, and Sweet Potato Cobbler



## indaswamp (Feb 22, 2018)

Cooked for the guys at the firehouse tonight..








Used tropics recipe for sweet potato cobbler, but I doubled the recipe and cooked it in a 16" CI pan.






With a little whipped cream...






Yum!


----------



## oberst (Feb 22, 2018)

Well, if we knew that we would have called in a distant fire and then wandered into the fire house for supper!!


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 22, 2018)

Man! Looks Delish!


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 22, 2018)

Thanks fellas...'twas good. I'm stuffed.


----------



## motocrash (Feb 22, 2018)

Sausages look great,very nice Swampa!


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 22, 2018)

That does look fantastic . i have some wild hog shoulders coming from a buddy . Gonna hit you up for advice when I get them .


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 22, 2018)

No problem chopsaw...


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 23, 2018)

oberst said:


> Well, if we knew that we would have called in a distant fire and then wandered into the fire house for supper!!


LOL! That's funny!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 23, 2018)

That's a great looking meal!
Nice job!
Al


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 23, 2018)

Thanks Al!


----------



## one eyed jack (Feb 23, 2018)

Great looking spread of chow Swamp.  Point!


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 23, 2018)

Thanks one eyed jack!


----------



## one eyed jack (Feb 23, 2018)

You'r welcome.  I am loving the look of your sweet tater cobbler, and the sausages look really good.


----------



## tropics (Feb 24, 2018)

inda nice job on the plate I would take one.I think you may be hooked on that Cobbler LOL LIKES
Richie


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 24, 2018)

Great looking meal indaswamp. haven found anything with sweet taters that I don't like yet.

Warren


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 25, 2018)

Thanks fellas! 

tropics-that cobbler is awesome! Had a big fish fry @ Dad's house Friday night and I took the left over cobbler there. Rave reviews my friend. It's a keeper.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 20, 2019)

I thought I posted a recipe for this but looking back, I did not. Well, I cooked fresh wild hog sausage gravy with grits this morning for Brunch so here is the recipe. It is an old deer camp favorite, usually made the next morning using any left over gravy from a stew with no meat left in the pot...

Cajun Fresh Sausage Gravy

2~3# of Fresh sausage or fresh green onion sausage
water as needed
1 large onion 3/8"dice
1/2 bell pepper 3/8" dice
1~2 cloves garlic or garlic powder to taste
1 cap full apple cider vinegar (about 1/2TBSP.)
1 tsp. dark brown sugar
2~3 TBSPS dark brown roux
salt and cracked black pepper to taste

To Cook:
add thawed raw fresh sausage to a #10 black iron pot. Pour water in pot until links are 1/2 submerged. Simmer over med,-high heat. After ~5 minutes, flip the links. After another ~5 minutes, pierce casings with a sharp knife to poke a few holes in links to allow some fat out for frying. Boil all liquid out (braising cooks the links), then fry links turning occasionally until meat drippings in pan turn very dark. Add a little water now and then to lift drippings as links fry and get a little color on both sides. Add onion to pan, deglaze with water and saute onions in drippings. When onions are clear, add bell pepper. Continue braising and frying, adding water when drippings begin to stick so as not to scorch the pan. Now add water so the links are 1/2 submerged. Add garlic, vinegar and sugar, stir in good. Now add roux and stir in good. bring to a boil and stir roux in good. Let boil 2~3 minutes then lower heat to simmer. Remove links to cutting board and cut into 2" pieces, return to pot. Simmer 20 minutes, check seasonings. Serve over hot white rice or grits.


----------

